# William Walton Complete works on Chandos 23CD



## filmscoreking (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi there I'm new to these forums and was wondering whether anyone had and was willing to sell/trade their copy of the 23CD boxset of William Walton's complete works on Chandos (CHAN9426). It's a real toughie to get hold of and I've searched everywhere (forget Amazon the prices on there are stupid!). Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!
Many thanks
Filmscoreking


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I want that set but alas have no funds to dedicate to it now. Shucks!!

Jim


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow! How I would like that huge, juicy box full of Walton...


----------



## filmscoreking (Apr 15, 2009)

So does anyone have a copy of the set and willing to sell/trade?!


----------

